# What fish to keep w/shrimp?



## MagicMan (Aug 27, 2007)

Have some cherry red shrimp on the way. I want to later add bumble bee & black forest shrimp as well.



It's just an 8g tank so I only plan to add a small amount of fish.



What small fish can be kept w/the shrimp?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well the limitations of a tank that size will keep you from putting too much in it in the first place that would eat the shrimp

most community tropical fish will be fine

I keep Cherry and Ghost shrimp in my 30 gallon, and with them I have Guppies (may try to munch on babies if your breeding the shrimp, otherwise too small to bother them), Dwarf Gouramis and Sailfin Mollies (both in the 2-3 inch range, but they leave them alone. the Gouramis are curious at first and approach them as that's their nature, but they've never bothered them in my tank. the Sailfin Mollies are easily large enough and have a big enough moth to gulp them up, but they haven't eaten one yet), and a couple Bristlenose Plecos (of coarse the Plecos you don't really have to worry about harming a thing anyway)

But like I mentioned, having an 8 gallon, you can't put too large of a fish in it anyway, but I'd definitely steer clear of Cichlids, Goldfish, and I've heard some Barbs will eat them too.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The best fish to keep with Shrimp are those too small to eat them! This would include: small Rasboras, Neons, Cardinals, Pigmy Corys and male Guppies. Stay away from Barbs and Chiclids, Shrimp would just be an expensive lunch to them.


----------

